# Quotable Quotes



## Doc

From the Larry King interview with George and Laura Bush:


George Bush's wife Laura has revealed for the first time how some of Barack Obama's criticism of her husband had hurt her

The First Lady and Mr Bush were being interviewed on the Larry King Live show on CNN to mark the departing president's eight years in power.

Mrs Bush admitted that she took it personally when Mr Obama attacked her husband during last year's election campaign and blamed the economic crisis on his bad management. 

Asked if she was angry, she replied: 'Yes, sort of. George didn't really even know about it because he didn't really watch it that much.'

Her husband quickly chipped in, saying: 'So what's new?'

     Sure made me laugh.

It's from a uk news source:  http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/wor...m-George-admits-Kanye-West-hurt-feelings.html


----------



## Locutus

We've all heard the criticisms of the Bush-Cheney administration.

In a year or two, it will be interesting to hear what folks think of the Obama bin Biden administration!


----------



## Doc

Old thread but this fits:
Mark Twain quote.   Time has sure proved this to be accurate.


----------



## Jim_S RIP

So true.


----------



## mla2ofus

Ol' Mark seldom ever said anything stupid. It's too bad we don't have an equivalent of him or Will rogers in our times today. We just lost the nearest thing to them yesterday!!
                                       Mike


----------



## mla2ofus

I just tweeted the Mark Twain quote to cnn and time magazine and told them to read it and believe it.
                                     Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mla2ofus said:


> I just tweeted the Mark Twain quote to cnn and time magazine and told them to read it and believe it.
> Mike


----------



## Jim_S RIP

mla2ofus said:


> Ol' Mark seldom ever said anything stupid. It's too bad we don't have an equivalent of him or Will rogers in our times today. We just lost the nearest thing to them yesterday!!
> Mike



Will Rogers is one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Doc

mla2ofus said:


> I just tweeted the Mark Twain quote to cnn and time magazine and told them to read it and believe it.
> Mike


That is awesome!!!!


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Doc

Charles Krauthammer:
"This is hopeless," he murmured. "There's no rational discussion to be had with people who reject reason because pumping up passions is easier for them."
While in Montreal in the 60's.   
Sure fits for how the Dems are acting in the US today.


----------



## Doc

Quote of the Day ;
"You can complain because roses have thorns, or you can rejoice because thorns have roses." 
- Ziggy


----------



## Catavenger

Here are some I've heard over the years:


"The good part of Phoenix isn't even _in Phoenix!_"  Common saying in Phoenix (and one of my favorites).


"Any publicity is _good publicity!"  _By a cynic who wants publicity.

"No good deed goes unpunished. " Attributed to the Irish (and a favorite of my grandmother).


"Just because I'm paranoid doesn't mean they aren't out to get me!" By some paranoid  person (and a favorite of my friend Joe).


"Sensationalism sells!" By the media no doubt.


"If your not at least a little paranoid in this day and age you're just not thinking . . ."  By a prepared man (one my brother's favorites.)


"Lord save me from Doctors, lawyers and priests!" 

One of my mother's favorites,  (based on an Irish prayer - I'm sure).

  Attributed to Will Rogers. "I never met a man I didn't like".


The left off parts:

_"But give me awhile and I will learn to hate them." _

- Will Rogers -


----------



## Doc

Quote of the Day ;
"Time is the coin of your life. It is the only coin you have, and only you can determine how it will be spent. Be careful lest you let other people spend it for you." 
- Carl Sandburg


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## FrancSevin

❛I can resist anything except temptation.❜

—Oscar Wilde


----------



## pirate_girl

What she said.


----------



## pirate_girl

My beloved RR.


----------



## pirate_girl

“We have a moral responsibility to protect God’s creation for generations to come” 
- Nancy Pelosi 


Just which generations is she talking about? 
Surely not the unborn.
She WAS however talking about those affected by "climate change"


----------



## FrancSevin

*THERE IS NO EDUCATION IN THE SECOND KICK OF THE MULE*

 Antjuan Seawright


----------



## FrancSevin

*Life is not measured by the breaths we take but by the moments that take our breath away*

 Maya Babou


----------



## pirate_girl




----------



## Lenny

“What you are is God's gift to you. What you make of yourself is your gift to God.”
― Carly Fiorina


----------



## pirate_girl

You can't have everything.
Where would you put it?
- Steven Wright

?


----------



## Colt Gomez

_"You’ll never get bored when you try something new. There’s really no limit to what you can do."_

*Dr. Seuss*


----------



## Echtwelniet

I love this one.......no politics.

Mzzls


----------



## m1west

Love is not judged by how much you love, but how much you are loved by others.

The Wizard of OZ.


----------



## FrancSevin

_“The decision to leave election law hidden beneath a shroud of doubt is baffling,” he wrote. “By doing nothing, we invite further confusion and erosion of voter confidence. Our fellow citizens deserve better and expect more of us.”_

Justice Clarence Thomas


----------



## FrancSevin

In Modern America (sic) we see a society, and particularly its educated elite, lacking the will to impose constraints on the behavior of adolescents. The wisdom of the ages teaches otherwise. Children, adolescents, and adults all need constraints of various kinds — guardrails, in the words of a famous Wall Street Journal editorial. Everyone likes to have a good time, but most people come to recognize that happiness and satisfaction come not so much from the enjoyment of pleasure as from the performance of duty. A life without constraints is not a dream but a nightmare.

Michael Barone


----------



## olivia24

FrancSevin said:


> In Modern America (sic) we see a society, and particularly its educated elite, lacking the will to impose constraints on the behavior of adolescents. The wisdom of the ages teaches otherwise. Children, adolescents, and adults all need constraints of various kinds — guardrails, in the words of a famous Wall Street Journal editorial. Everyone likes to have a good time, but most people come to recognize that happiness and satisfaction come not so much from the enjoyment of pleasure as from the performance of duty. A life without constraints is not a dream but a nightmare.
> 
> Michael Barone


That  is so true!!


----------



## orzec

"Be hopeful, but never expect anything from anyone, expectation hurts you in the end!"


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“There are two basic motivating forces: fear and love. When we are afraid, we pull back from life. When we are in love, we open to all that life has to offer with passion, excitement, and acceptance. We need to learn to love ourselves first, in all our glory and our imperfections. If we cannot love ourselves, we cannot fully open to our ability to love others or our potential to create. Evolution and all hopes for a better world rest in the fearlessness and open-hearted vision of people who embrace life.”
― John Lennon


----------



## FrancSevin

I am pissed.  I just found out September 16th is Grumpy Old Man's day.

Not one SOB in my circle of friends told me.

I went through the whole day grumpy as hell and received not one iota of recognition.

Ungrateful Son's a Bitch's


----------



## FrancSevin

_*Whensoever hostile aggression...require a resort to war, we must meet our duty and convince the world that we are just friends and brave enemies.*_

Thomas Jefferson

Words of grave importance we seem to have forgotten today


----------



## FrancSevin

pirate_girl said:


> “We have a moral responsibility to protect God’s creation for generations to come”
> - Nancy Pelosi
> 
> 
> Just which generations is she talking about?
> Surely not the unborn.
> She WAS however talking about those affected by "climate change"



*"Science is the belief in the ignorance of experts."*

Physicist Richard Freeman


----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## FrancSevin




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## FrancSevin

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> View attachment 140603


I live by this rule!


thanks!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

FrancSevin said:


> I live by this rule!
> 
> 
> thanks!


You're welcome! And I live by the one you posted. It's so true.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

This is something I WISH I could do.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## FrancSevin

Jumpin' Jack McDaniels said:


> You're welcome! And I live by the one you posted. It's so true.


Thanks! But which one?


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

FrancSevin said:


> Thanks! But which one?


Helen Mirren’s quote. It’s true in every sense of the word.


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“Grudges are for those who insist that they are owed something; forgiveness, however, is for those who are substantial enough to move on.”
― Criss Jami, Salomé: In Every Inch In Every Mile


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Mark1911

“Human beings are born with different capacities. If they are free, they are not equal. And if they are equal, they are not free.”
― Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## FrancSevin

HAVE YOU EVER FOUND IN HISTORY, ONE SINGLE EXAMPLE OF A NATION THOROUGHLY CORRUPTED, THAT WAS AFTERWARDS RESTORED TO VIRTUE?  
AND WITHOUT VIRTUE THERE CAN BE NO POLITICAL LIBERTY.

John Adams 
to Thomas Jefferson
December 21, 1819


----------



## Ironman

One day Albert Einstein wrote on the board:
 9 x 1  = 9
 9 x  2 = 18
 9 x  3 = 27
 9 x  4 = 36
 9 x  5 = 45
 9 x  6 = 54
 9 x  7 = 63
 9 x  8 = 72
 9 x  9 = 81
 9 x 10 = 91
 The chaos started suddenly in the hall because Einstein made a mistake.  Correct answer 9 × 10 =.  And all his students ridiculed him.
 A. Einstein waited for everyone to be silent and said:
 "Despite the fact that I analyzed nine problems correctly, no one congratulated me.  But when I made one mistake, everyone started laughing.  This means that even if a person is successful, society will notice his slightest mistake.  And they'll like that.
 So don't let criticism destroy your dreams.  The only person who never makes a mistake is someone who does nothing. "


----------



## mla2ofus

I guess I've reached the point where I don't make mistakes, LOL!!


----------



## Lenny

mla2ofus said:


> I guess I've reached the point where I don't make mistakes, LOL!!


You mean there's TWO of us in the world now?  Welcome to the club!  LOL


----------



## EastTexFrank

Guys, it's getting crowded.  Put me down as #3.


----------



## mla2ofus

The trouble I have with this is I never know when I'm finished!!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“I’ve died a thousand deaths, each time reinventing myself brighter, stronger, and purer than before. From the midst of destruction, I became the creator of myself. From the midst of darkness, I became my own source of light.” — Cristen Rodgers


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“We are more than the worst thing that’s ever happened to us. All of us need to stop apologizing for having been to hell and come back breathing.” — Clementine von Radics, _Broken_


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“If you believe it’ll work out, you’ll see opportunities. If you don’t believe it’ll work out, you’ll see obstacles.” – Wayne Dyer


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“I must not fear. Fear is the mind-killer. Fear is the little-death that brings total obliteration. I will face my fear. I will permit it to pass over me and through me. And when it has gone past I will turn the inner eye to see its path. Where the fear has gone there will be nothing. Only I will remain.”
― Frank Herbert, Dune


----------



## PGBC

" You were a mistake, and should never have been born ". That was what my father said to me when I was 12.

" You will never amount to anything, so don't even bother trying ". My grade 10 science teacher said that to me ". 

I want to thank them both, for motivating me to prove them wrong!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## m1west

PGBC said:


> " You were a mistake, and should never have been born ". That was what my father said to me when I was 12.
> 
> " You will never amount to anything, so don't even bother trying ". My grade 10 science teacher said that to me ".
> 
> I want to thank them both, for motivating me to prove them wrong!


My parents never said that, but thats what my wife says


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“What lies behind us and what lies before us are tiny matters compared to what lies within us.” *– Henry Stanley Haskins*


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“The best way to predict the future is to invent it.” – *Alan Kay*


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

"When something bad happens, you have two choices. You let it tear you down, or you let it build you up. Sometimes a step backwards, opens a new path forward." Martin Kove


----------



## J.J. McDaniels

“This life of ours, this is a wonderful life. If you can get through life like this and get away with it, hey, that’s great. But it's very, very unpredictable. There’s so many ways you can screw it up.” ~ Paul Castellano ​


----------



## Lenny




----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Ironman




----------



## Montesquieu

Everything in the State, nothing outside the State, nothing against the State.”

Benito Mussolini's opinion of the socio-fascist doctrine we receive.


----------



## carebears

Echtwelniet said:


> View attachment 134116
> 
> I love this one.......no politics.
> 
> Mzzls


this was actually true!


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Montesquieu

And they think they are cleverer than you.


----------



## Mark1911

“Conservatives love the *country*, progressive leftists love the *government…*” - Andrew Wilkow


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Montesquieu

George III was just a bit too jurisdictionally oriented.


----------



## Gunsrus

"It is my belief, my code, and just because you do not understand it, that does not mean it is wrong."  Hachiman, Thundercats, "The Thunder-Cutter", voiced by Peter Newman


----------



## FrancSevin

*Never expect or count on your customer being as loyal to you as you must always be to them.*


----------



## J.J. McDaniels




----------



## Umberto




----------



## Gunsrus

"Using no way as way. Having no limitation as limitation." Bruce Lee.


----------



## kc3tec

If you want a pig to take two steps forward lead him with a treat, dont jab him in the butt with a pitchfork ( My Grandfather)


----------



## kc3tec

If women could read my mind, i would probably be arrested for lewd and lacivious conduct (mine)

And my drill instructor in the navy,
If you could read my mind you would run screaming in terror!
He had a rather dark sense oh humor


----------

